# My 46 Bow Front



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Ive been meaning to post these for a while now.
this is my 46 bow front.









Close up









Matt


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

What did you make that pond out of? I think if you put sand in the pond instead of the rocks it might look more natural. Looks good though. I like it.


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

That is beautiful, thanks for posting. What did you use for the waterfall?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

That is a very nice tank, and I would also be interested in some info on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi,
great tank!!

That miniature palm tree like plant to the right of the picture, what is it? 
It reminds me of a plant I used to play with in Colombia. It always looked like a mini palm tree to me, so I would put my legos under it and make the lego world more real to me. In any case, I do remember that the plant I'm thinking of has small pink or white flowers that bloom at the very top. Do you think these might be the same thing?

Thanks.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> That miniature palm tree like plant to the right of the picture, what is it?


Isn't that just a fern? Look like a lemon button fern to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Porbably just my wishfull thinking, it looks too full to be the plant im talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow, Thanks for alll the positive feed back!

The waterfall is constructed from grotto/lace rock that i got from my LFS, one piece of it (the base) I found years ago and Ive been saving it just for this purpose. It is held together with a black waterfall foam that Im assuming is pretty much the same thing as the fomo product. The backround is cork (obviously) and more foam, all foam was covered with silicon and coir/peat.

The pond is actually greatstuff, I ran out of the black stuff and had to make due. Incidentally I also ran out of coir so the entire perimeter is covered with peat and silicon not coco. I actually think I prefere the peat over the coir, it looks much more natural and the peat comes loaded with all sorts of wonderfull twigs and such that you can press into the silicon creating a much more random appearance.

As for the "mini palm tree" it is actually Biohpytum sensitivum, yes this is the plant that you used to play with. Mine has pink flowers but there is also a white flowered variety. I love this plant its one of the few "sensitve" plants touch it and it will close up, it also closes at night to reopen every morning.

Kleinhanz perhaps your looking at the Doodia right above it.

As for the gravel unfortunatley its the smallest grade available in my area that actually congrues with the color/shade of the grotto rock that my waterfall is made of. I would love to have a finer grade but i feel the size is a minor sacrifice compared to color.

Once again thanks for all the feedback.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Rubisco said:


> As for the "mini palm tree" it is actually Biohpytum sensitivum, yes this is the plant that you used to play with. Mine has pink flowers but there is also a white flowered variety. I love this plant its one of the few "sensitve" plants touch it and it will close up, it also closes at night to reopen every morning.


OMG!! I can't believe it! Where did you get it?
When I was a kid I loved that plant so much I tried to sneak it out of the country. Ofcourse it died on me seeing as how I ripped its roots right off. Also I was lucky the authorities didnt catch me, they would have thought I was carrying something else too. Good thing those dogs ignore the smell of harmless plants.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Do you happen to have any pictures of the contrusction of the pond area? I really think you might be on to something with the method you talked about.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Actually I love the rock/stone in your pond! 

It deviates from the rounded gravel aquarium stuff that many of use.


----------



## repkeeper02 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have to agree, that plant is very cool. I would also like to know where you got it, and what its requirements are


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.logees.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R1076-2
I found this plant at this link, they have some other cool plants there too. That sight says it is from South Africa though, not columbia. But it looks like the same plant.[/u]


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

I've been dissapointed. Its not the same plant. The flowers are all wrong, and the plant is way too big. It must be a close relative, just another clue to the fact/idea that Africa and South America where once joined.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Great job on the tank. I too like the way you went about making the pond. I didn't see it anywhere, what are you keeping in there?


----------



## vignolo (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi

I really like the depth of the pond. It looks nice

PL


----------



## kermit70 (Jan 24, 2006)

How did you get the water feature to look that way? The tank came out great!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

kermit70 said:


> How did you get the water feature to look that way? The tank came out great!!!


Im not exactly sure what you mean.If you can be more specific as to the "way" Im sure i can be of more help to you.



> Do you happen to have any pictures of the contrusction of the pond area? I really think you might be on to something with the method you talked about.
> _________________
> Kyle


Unfortunately, I do not have pictures of the construction. but if you like id be happy to ellaborate on what I do with the peat.

Theres not a lot to it basically just the same as the coco only i sift through a large amount of peat and pull out anything that looks interesting. Then once ive got my silicon spread out I place these pieces (first) where they would most likely end up in nature ie nooks and crannies, ridges and bowls. Then once i have the twigs or whatever arranged the way i want I go ahead and dust like normal. One thing I have found to be beneficial as well is to really push the peat into the silicon, this pushes the silicon around and creates even more little ridges and lines and such. Thats it.

I hope that was helpful.

Matt


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I have to agree one of the best looking water features I've seen. Beautiful tank indeed!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, so did you just put the foam on the bottom to form the pool area? Then do the rest of the floor area with lecal or rocks? Is it all peat?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh, wow, really nice tank. I'm sure it'll make a happy home for whatever finds its way in there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> Thanks, so did you just put the foam on the bottom to form the pool area? Then do the rest of the floor area with lecal or rocks? Is it all peat?


Yes the foam went directly onto the bottom of the tank and the rest is a false bottom. I placed several pieces of airline tubing in the foam so that water is free to move from one side to the other, this way when i loose water in the pool to seepage in just flows back in from under the false bottom. I just recently switched from a peat, coco, bark mix to the ABG and so far Im really impressed, the Biophytum has really perkerd up over the past few days. I really like how it doesnt stay sopping wet.

Matt


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

May I ask where you got your cork bark for the background? I'm putting together the pieces for a 105 gallon, and my next step is the background. I know there are several suppliers, but it looks like maybe you found some larger pieces for yours, and I'll definitely need large pieces.


----------



## kermit70 (Jan 24, 2006)

*cork bark*

I bought some bark from herpsupplies.com a short while ago. I recieved some nice pieces in a very short amount of time. I was very happy with my experience. 

James


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

You might want to check out http://www.orchidweb.com
They get it by the pallet and hes (jerry the owner) always got some nice big and flat pieces, not too thick either.

Matt


----------

